# Buddy Barrel



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*oh no*

still didnt get the pic uploaded right!

here is the link
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h10/carriedenaee/buddybarrel.jpg

ill get it figured out one day!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

o.o Be careful not to pullback on your horses mouth like you said.

Otherwise pretty cool.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Pony looks angry.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!!!! :shock: I haven't seen/done that since I was like 15 yrs old... I almost forgot how much fun that could be!!! 

when I saw your post I just started laughing and had a rush of memories...I didn't even bat an eyelash at the ranch rodeo during the pick up...it didn't even phase me.... Must have been the girls on the barrel that snapped me to! :wink:

I never did it competitively...just for fun when I was a kid before rodeos! :lol:


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*hhhhmmm*

Jet isnt angry...you dont know jet...he was just havin a rough time with it since she jerked my arm and made me yank his mouth..i actually let go after this pic to hang on better and let him run home on his own


Dumas'_Grrrl: 
It is fun!!! I am plannin on teachin my son when he starts riding..it was always fun to do when we go to the arena to practice and needed to take a break!!


----------

